# I got Eggs!!



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Today my Apple Snails decided to finally give me a clutch of eggs. Im so happy and hope that all goes well and in a few weeks hatch for me. Im excited to find out what colors they will be, the mother is either a Blue or Ivory, and the fathers are Ivory, Pink Striped and Purple Striped. So there are lots of choices for colors there. Anyway here is a picture, the clutch is bigger than I figured their first one would ever be.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Congrats and good luck raising the eggs!


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Oh My God....Ive never seen anything like that. Im sorry but i have to say it looks pretty gross lol. What happens now? What do you do with them?


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

You put them in a dish with water in the bottom and you use something to keep them out of the water. The you cover them over and put them in a warm spot so that they will stay moist but not be too wet.. I check on mine daily to make sure they are not drying out, and you wait 2 - 4 weeks for them to hatch. If they are too wet or fall into the water they babys will drown or go bad. If they are not moist enough they will become dry and the eggs will dry up. This is my first clutch so i read as much as I could to find out how best to hatch the eggs and hopefully all my hard work pays off and I have lots of little snails.
Niki


----------

